

Has LogMeIn's Database Been Compromised? - LTheobald
http://community.logmein.com/t5/Central/Phishing-Attempt-04-29-2014/td-p/119792/highlight/false

======
halviti
It appears that there has likely been some sort of data breach, however it's
worth noting that the phishing e-mails do not attempt to identify users by
name, and the simple fact that they are asking for passwords likely indicates
that the attackers do not have them.

Best guess is that the database of some bulk e-mail service was somehow
compromised.

